# Planted vs. Reef



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Reef tanks use a lot more light than planted tanks. I know very little about the requirements for reef tanks, so I don't know if the very high light that most people use for a reef tank is a real requirement, or just a preference. I do know that using that same light level for a planted tank makes it virtually impossible to have a tank without serious algae problems.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

The lighting requirements for corals is so varied that no simple answer is available.
Certain t5 bulbs would be fine, others less so.

Most reefers who use fluorescents use VHO t5 in my experience, the bigger more dedicated use Metal Halide, and the shop I work at use LED.

T5 would be easy enough to switch bulbs for a basic system in either direction in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyNovice (Mar 14, 2015)

I was just looking at a coralife lunar aqualight high output t5 quad lamp setup. It's for $176. It comes with 2 10k lights and 2 actinic. From what I know I should probably swap those for a couple full spectrum bulbs around 6500 and keep the actinic. This looks like a really good light for a good price and is way cheaper than any led alternatives I've heard are good for high light tanks.


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

You would need pressurized CO2 with that light in order to not have issues... also, trash the actinics and add 6700k bulbs. Planted tanks can't really use actinics. With that said I run 1 bulb actinic on mine because it brings out the colors of the fish.



I've had that exact light and it barely lasted 3 years before the legs on it broke, and then the ballast was fried after another year.... super cheap construction for the price IMO


----------



## CrazyNovice (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a CO2 system already. What light do you suggest without spending too much that will give results and last?


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you have the money, pick this up. It's top of the line and you will always get excellent resale value:



http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/ati-sunpower-4-x-36-39-watt-t5-fixture-11702



If that's out of your price range this is a decent fixture for the money:



http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+21460&pcatid=21460


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

Most of the other lights out there are crap as far as the reflectors, ballasts, or ventilation to extend bulb life goes. I think there are some LED options out there now, but I'm not too familiar with them so I'll let someone else speak on those


----------



## Ben125 (Dec 16, 2014)

I would think salt water lights would be more corrosion resistant because of the salt. I don't think they are though because they are usually the same price. If you want to use the same light for corals you pretty much have to go with T5s. LEDs for planted tanks would be horrible for growing corals and metal halides are probably going to be too bright for plants.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CrazyNovice said:


> What specifically is the difference between marine lights for live coral reefs and live high light planted tanks? When looking to upgrade my current light for high light plants and eventually I might want to change this tank over to a saltwater with coral... So should I just but a t5ho so I can do different bulbs in it if I change the tank over?


to be honest, it is mostly "look" 
Secondly Reef tanks do run much higher output than even freshwater 'high lighting"

T5 bulb swapping is, arguably, the easiest thing. 
Buying a 2 channel (or more) LED w/ the correct channel spectrum allows a lot more flexibility.
High bluish reef lighting. Not so strong fw lighting but better spectrum.

As a simple example think 
ch1 (blue,royal blue, and violet)
ch 2 (red,green, whites in lower k ranges (mix of 6500 4000K)

ch 2 alone having ample PAR output for fw.
ch1 and 2 for reef lighting

This is currently fairly easy to achieve, even w "commercial" lighting..at a cost


----------



## mrbigshot (Sep 14, 2014)

depends on the corals you plan to keep but as others have stated its far far higer on a reef tank. most people start in softies and zoanthids. par is generally 150-250ish. lps go upward of 400. and sps varies from 400+. some sps like acropora want upwards of 1000 par to survive let alone thrive. t5s have great color on a reef tank but you need really good reflectors, a good ballast and good bulbs. saltwater is hell on the endcaps. i have used regular tombstones and the waterproof style and both have failed and arched out. if your buying a light to intend to switch i would suggest 2 seperate lights. freshwater get a cheap setup or leds. saltwaters t5's just the light alone without bulbs is going to be a few hundred to nearly a thousand depending on size of tank. most off the shelf brands are bad if doing high light corals, your limited to ati and a few other select brands, t5's get expensive in a hurry for saltwater tanks. leds were great for me but the color spectrum is different. the marine color you would want does not look good on a freshwater tank.


----------



## CrazyNovice (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I'm thinking I'll go with a lower high end T5HO that can be swapped over for a basic SW tank at a later date and then just upgrade to something more powerful if I start to get into that realm.


----------



## CrazyNovice (Mar 14, 2015)

Updated question if anyone would like to give thoughts. For a 4 bulb t5 ho system for my planted tank. I was thinking giesemann bulbs. Should I do the tropic bulb or the super flora bulb? Or even the midday bulb? Is there really much difference? I was thinking of keeping one actinic because everyone says it makes the fish look great.


----------



## BeardedCrow81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Reef or saltwater is similar to planted, low med and high.

Reed require the most light, i know that hard corals are very hard to keep and almost require HID, led is starting to replace the metal halides.

I have 500 watts of metal halide (meant for reef) and after 2 weeks I noticed the water turning green even with 3 hour a night.

Also, reed prefer 10 to 14000 kelvin whole freshwater and terrestrial plants like 6700 kelvins.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

CrazyNovice said:


> Updated question if anyone would like to give thoughts. For a 4 bulb t5 ho system for my planted tank. I was thinking giesemann bulbs. Should I do the tropic bulb or the super flora bulb? Or even the midday bulb? Is there really much difference? I was thinking of keeping one actinic because everyone says it makes the fish look great.


If you ae more serious about plants I would skip the actinic and double up on the flora.
It seemed really close and actinic although really(I mean REALLY) nice for fish color offer very little for plants.
The flora sounded right?


----------

